# Uplander dog box



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with these dog boxes? I would be interested in getting your feedback on them. Thanks!


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I have an Uplander distributed by Rush River. It has a wood interior, foam insulation and aluminum exterior. I've had it for 3 years and have had no problems with it. The box is well built and has stood up to everything well.

Buck


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

*Uplander box*

I really appreciate the feedback. Knowing that you're in a southern climate is also of interest due to the heat we have to endure. Do you use it during the spring and summer?


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

It is well insulated and very cool in hot weather. I had the sliding ventilation openings put on all 3 sides. I just bought a new truck and put a cap on it. I'm selling my box if your are close to Florida.

Buck


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm not close to Florida or I'd come see it. I'm looking at the diamond plate box. I really appreciate the offer and information. Maybe someone on this forum is close and interested in the aluminum box. Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

Buck,

Do you have any pictures? How much do you want for it?


----------

